# Found good place for ammo



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ammo is getting scarce. My Wal*Mart has been out of many calibers for a while. Ammoman.com is backordered on almost their entire inventory. Midway and my local shops look like they raised their prices. My prospects for some cheap range visits were looking bleak until I found Natchez Shooting Supplies. I just ordered a case of 500 .38 rounds of Magtech for 123.90 and shipping of 14.00. Works out to 13.79 per box which is lower than anything else I've seen and it only took a few keystrokes.


----------



## YELLOWRADO (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks for the tip


----------

